# Laufüberwachung Ventilatoren Ex geschützt



## Wu Fu (6 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben den Fall, dass wir in einem Projekt einige kleine Ablüfter überwachen sollen.

Das besondere die Ablüfter sind teilweise Ex-geschützt und die Laufüberwachung soll weiter gemeldet werden.

Motorschutz über Hilfskontakt überwachen ist klar.
Wir haben dies in andern Projekten schon mit Strömungswächter und Ex-Barriere ausgeführt.
Mein Vorschlag ist aber die Laufüberwachung über einen Cos-Phi-Wächter auszuführen.
Der Cos-Phi-Wächter ist billiger als Laufüberwachung mit Trennbarriere und außerdem spart man sich noch den Verkabelungsaufwand.

Denkt Ihr das ist so möglich, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## MSB (6 April 2011)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das cosphi Wächter bei solchen Spielzeugmotoren keine reproduzierbaren Ergebnisse bringen.

In dem Fall würde imho aber ein simples Stromüberwachungsrelais taugen ...
z.B.: ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/AWA_INSTRUCTIONS/23520710.pdf

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wu Fu (6 April 2011)

Hab die Motordaten leider nicht im Kopf.
Es sind 230V und 400V Ablüfter, aber ich denke die Leistung wird zwischen 0,5 und 1 kW liegen.
BTR gibt im Datenblatt einen Messbereich zwischen 0,2 und 10A an. Muss ich morgen mal prüfen.

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen, konnte gar nichts gemessen werden oder nur sporadisch? Von welchem Hersteller waren die Cos-Phi-Wächter?

Wie stellst du denn das Stromüberwachungsrelais ein?
Auf Überstrom und wenn dann der Motorschutz nicht ausgelöst hat, läuft der Lüfter?


----------



## thomass5 (7 April 2011)

... wie wäre es mit Differenzdruckschaltern, welche den Luftdruck vor und nach dem Lüfter auswerten? Anschluß mittels Pneumatikschlauch und Verbau außerhalb des EX-Bereiches.

Thomas


----------



## Wu Fu (7 April 2011)

Ich glaube die Druckdosen müssen dann auch Ex-geschützt sein.
Ich kenne das mit Ex-geschützten Druckdosen von Schischek + Ex-Barriere.

Mein Wissen auf diesem Gebiet hält sich aber leider in Grenzen.

Hab zwecks Lüfterdaten noch nachgesehen es kommen zwei Typen zur Auswahl:
400V 049A 0,18kW
230V 0,68A 0,09kW

Also kleiner als ich in Erinnerung hatte, aber über den 0,2A die im Datenblatt des Cos-Phi-Wächters stehen.


----------



## MSommer (14 April 2011)

Hallo, 
Bei Kleinventilatoren mit geringer Pressung kannst Du in der Regel keinen Differenzdruckschalter einsetzen. Der Kontakt der Druckdose flattert oftmals bei solchen Ventilatoren. Bei diesen Ventilatoren verwendet man in der Regel Strömungswächter zur Luftstromüberwachung. Bei Ventilatoren mit einer ordentlichen Druckdifferenz kann man jederzeit einen Differenzdruckschalter außerhalb des Ex-Bereiches montieren. Der braucht nicht Ex-Schutz haben, da ja der Kontakt nicht im überwacheten Medium sitzt. 

Ich baue in der Regel für den Strömungswächter bzw. für die Druckdose einen Trenn-Schaltverstärker im Schaltschrank ein.

Cos-Phy-Wächter taugen, wie schon geschrieben an dieser Stelle, auch nur bedingt. Der Wirkungsgrad solcher Ventilatoren ist halt sehr schlecht so dass es hier auch zu Fehlschaltungen kommen kann.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MSB (14 April 2011)

Sorry, hatte den Thread ein wenig aus den Augen verloren!

Zum Stromwächter:
Einstellung auf den normalen Betriebsstrom - ein klein wenig Sicherheit ...

Zur Cos-Phi Überwachung:
Der cos-phi von solchen Klein-Motoren ist im Regelfall ohnehin derart bescheiden,
das sich das bei Laständerungen auch nicht mehr wesentlich (messbar) ändert = verschlechtert.
cos-phi Wächter auf den sich meine Erfahrungen beziehen war auf jeden Fall von Siemens,
Motore waren in meinem Fall 0,18 bzw. 0, 37kW Drehstrommotore von NORD,
was wirklich reproduzierbares konnte man auf jeden Fall nicht einstellen.


Differenzdruck dürfte bei derart kleinen Ventilatoren auch flach fallen.


Bleibt also noch Strömungswächter als 100%ige Lösung, oder das Strommessrelais.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wu Fu (14 April 2011)

Mist, ich war ein bisschen unter Zeitdruck und hab jetzt Cos-Phi Wächter bestellt.
Da bin ich mal gespannt obs klappt hab gerade kein gutes Gefühl.
Die Wächter könnte man dann gegen Stromrelais tauschen. Hab jetzt keine Angabe zur Steuerspeisespannung gefunden, aber die gibts sicherlich auch für 230V.

Ja, der Strömungswächter wäre der Druckdose vorzuziehen gewesen.



> Bei Ventilatoren mit einer ordentlichen Druckdifferenz kann man  jederzeit einen Differenzdruckschalter außerhalb des Ex-Bereiches  montieren. Der braucht nicht Ex-Schutz haben, da ja der Kontakt nicht im  überwacheten Medium sitzt.
> 
> Ich baue in der Regel für den Strömungswächter bzw. für die Druckdose einen Trenn-Schaltverstärker im Schaltschrank ein.


Nur zu meinem Verständnis, warum verwendest du für den Strömungswächter ein eigensicheres Gerät und für die Druckdose nicht?
Die Druckdose kommt doch auch mit dem Medium in diesem Fall Luft in Berührung?

Oder hab ichs falsch Verstanden?


----------



## MSommer (15 April 2011)

Hallo,
Das ist ganz einfach. Der Strömungswächter sitzt im Luftstrom und dadurch muss ich einen Trennschaltverstärker einbauen. Der Druckschalter ist komplett auserhalb, deswegen braucht man da nichts.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wu Fu (15 April 2011)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.
Kurz zusammengefasst:

Da der Luftstromwächter seine Messeletronik immer in der Luft hat muss dieser immer eigensicher sein egal in welcher Zone montiert.

Bei der Druckdose ist dies nicht der Fall, da die "Elektronik" nicht mit Luft in Berührung kommt. Würde die Druckdose in einem Raum montiert der sich im EX-Bereich befindet müsste die Druckdose auch eigensicher sein.

Hab ichs richtig verstanden?


----------



## MSommer (16 April 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.
> Kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> Da der Luftstromwächter seine Messeletronik immer in der Luft hat muss dieser immer eigensicher sein egal in welcher Zone montiert.
> ...


*Das ist so Korrekt*
*Gruß Michael*


----------



## Wu Fu (18 April 2011)

Gut, wieder etwas gelernt.
Vielen Dank.


----------

